# What do you think of this?



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

So Zoey's breeder called me today to check up on her, and I asked her if there was any way I would be able to register Zoey. She told me that her dogs came from her uncle that recently passed away and he never gave her her dogs papers, so in order for me to register Zoey, she would have to hunt down her uncles old dogs to get their papers to get her dogs papers to get mine. So since her parents were never registered am I just sol? She said she is going to send me pictures of all of them just for the hell of it, and of Zoey's grandfather who was a champion weight puller supposedly. I'm just wondering if there is any way if I found HIS pedigree if I can somehow work my way through that to find Zoeys. What do you think?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmmm....since he passed away....it could be tough. Normally he would have to sign paperwork to get single registration for your dog's parents to get their papers. Then once she has her papers then she could do a single registration for your pup...did He leave his dogs to anyone inthe family before he passed? 
I don't think you could go about getting papers yourself even if you found his ped online...otherwise people would be doing it all the time haha...

Sorry I am just thinking outloud...lol! Does she know the grand parents registered names? Maybe you could look it up online to to see what you got  either way you could always do limited registration with a registery so that you can compete with sports!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hmmmm!! most likely ur screwed...u gonna get a buncha why didn't u questions.....but the biggest 1 is what does it matter? you love the dog don't cha? I betcha do....get it fixed and yall have a good time enjoying life!
probably be the best friend you eva had.........I would think tho that should have been asked of the breeder at a more correct time,like at the pic up!!

have a nice day............


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

It's not something I'm going to stress over by any means. It's more just curiosity, I want to know what she's made of I suppose haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like you're getting the run around.getting 3 generations paperwork in order is gonna be a task and there is no way for you to start the process.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

If its just out of curiosity and you don't want to compete or anything like that, I suggest doing what COACH suggested. See if the breeder knows her dog's sire and dam and see if the UKC or which ever registry will look up those dogs for you.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

What's a limited registry?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

BrittPitt said:


> What's a limited registry?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Limited Privilege Registration is a method for mix bred dogs, purebred dogs of unknown pedigree or purebred dogs with disqualifying faults to become registered. These dogs must be spayed or neutered and can compete in Performance Events and Junior Showmanship.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like the breeder was advertising registered pups knowingly without having papers, and a story to make it sound not so bad..... to collect more $$ for "registered" but not really pups. How much did you pay for her?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxShyTown (Jan 30, 2013)

I was having a conversation with a friend today. She was curious too. I believe you can do a blood test to see if they have that DNA registered in their records. Then you can get your paper work ??? Not that it really matters what she/he is. She's your best friend and would die for you. In my opinion, the UKC is BS !!!!! They resister dogs that shouldn't be resistered. A lot of them are not show quality, competition or anything. They are breeding them in there back yards. It's actually quiet disgusting . I've seen it with my own eyes. Some of the UKC breeders are "making up" their own breeds. It's not a "pitbull" it's a "Bully something". Trying to breed the pit bull out of the dog by cross breeding it with bulldogs and French bulldogs . Thus creating dogs with bad health problems. IDIOTS! People are paying a lot of money for these dogs. WHY??? The reason the UKC was created because the AKC doesn't recognize the "pitbull" breed because it's so mixed up. At this point I think most breeders should be shut down and so should the UKC! Love the breed, stop over breeding them. We are all one attack away from loosing our best friends all because over breeding and bad owners.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ShyTown said:


> I was having a conversation with a friend today. She was curious too. I believe you can do a blood test to see if they have that DNA registered in their records. Then you can get your paper work ??? Not that it really matters what she/he is. She's your best friend and would die for you. In my opinion, the UKC is BS !!!!! They resister dogs that shouldn't be resistered. A lot of them are not show quality, competition or anything. They are breeding them in there back yards. It's actually quiet disgusting . I've seen it with my own eyes. Some of the UKC breeders are "making up" their own breeds. It's not a "pitbull" it's a "Bully something". Trying to breed the pit bull out of the dog by cross breeding it with bulldogs and French bulldogs . Thus creating dogs with bad health problems. IDIOTS! People are paying a lot of money for these dogs. WHY??? The reason the UKC was created because the AKC doesn't recognize the "pitbull" breed because it's so mixed up. At this point I think most breeders should be shut down and so should the UKC! Love the breed, stop over breeding them. We are all one attack away from loosing our best friends all because over breeding and bad owners.


Wow so much in your post lol. Basically DNA is done on the sire and dam of the litter to ensure the pups are their offspring it can not determine what bloodline your dog is. You can't send in your DNA to see if you get any hits. And DNA tests do not even have the APBT as a possible breed in mars wisdom panel tests. They test for AST but not for APBT. How is it not possible to isolate the APBT genome but they can isolate AST. What if you dog is dual this trees and had bloodlines from both breeds. The breed you're referring to is the American Bully. There are many good American Bullies out there and crap mixed breeds mutts with hung papers just like any other breed. (Some argue it's more than other breeds but the breed hasn't been around that long) any registry is out for money. That's what's their goal is besides encouraging clubs to be a place where people of like minds and interests can get together an have some fun. Not all breeders of American bullies are good and not all breeders in general are bad. The health issues you mention is more of a result f bad breeding practices mutt or not. Any breed can have the same dilemma.

What is so mixed up that the AKC shows dogs with American Staffordshire Terrier bloodlines and the UKC has dos with APBT bloodlines? What's about the ABKC or the ADBA why you picking on the UKC? Why should the UKC be the only place shut down? I go to as many shows in my area as I can and I own a mutt. It's about talking dogs and meeting great people from all over the place with all different beliefs. But we all got dogs in common so it's all good.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xxxxxxxxxShyTown (Jan 30, 2013)

Right, I was a little all over the place. Yes, I know they don't do DNA testing on pits along with a few other breeds. How ever what she read on the site was if your dog's parents/bloodline was registered with the UKC, you could also have your dog tested to see if they had the bloodline in there data base ??? The AKC doesn't recognize the "pit bull breed" because they have been mixed with so many other Bully type dogs and are not of a pure breed. Science is pretty specific these day so it doesn't make a lot of sense. My problem with the UKC is they are garbage, probably true with all of the Kennel clubs. Not saying all of the breeders are but I think most of them are. They are exploiting the breed. All they care about is the money. I am picking on the UKC because I have seen and spoke to a breeder first hand. They lie about what the dog has been breed with and they get papered. So they can make their money. Not taking into consideration that thousand pit bull type dogs get euthanized every month and that is just in my city. Shipping them to China, Where they are fighting them. I can go on and on. It's a collective problem not just the UKC. I think there needs to be a halt on all breeding of Pit Bull Type dogs. Yes, we all have dogs in common but we are not all equal when it comes to the love and understanding and greater good of the breed. Daily we are at risk for loosing our right to own a pit bull type dog. Do you know what happened in Denver in the late *80's? If not educate yourself. It's heartbreaking... So that you can protect your best friend and other dogs. Dogs do not have rights. They are a possession, like your car. Actually, it is only with pitbulls this is happening(to this extent) It's an epidemic. And they have been around for a long, long time. Since the 1800's!!! They once were america's favored dog breed. Now they are the most feared, beaten, killed, euthanized, abandoned, abused, over bread, fought, discriminated against dog breed there is. 
Do you know what trunking is?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ShyTown said:


> Right, I was a little all over the place. Yes, I know they don't do DNA testing on pits along with a few other breeds. How ever what she read on the site was if your dog's parents/bloodline was registered with the UKC, you could also have your dog tested to see if they had the bloodline in there data base ??? *The AKC doesn't recognize the "pit bull breed" because they have been mixed with so many other Bully type dogs and are not of a pure breed.* *Science is pretty specific these day so it doesn't make a lot of sense. My problem with the UKC is they are garbage, probably true with all of the Kennel clubs. Not saying all of the breeders are but I think most of them are. They are exploiting the breed. All they care about is the money. I am picking on the UKC because I have seen and spoke to a breeder first hand. They lie about what the dog has been breed with and they get papered. So they can make their money. Not taking into consideration that thousand pit bull type dogs get euthanized every month and that is just in my city. Shipping them to China, Where they are fighting them. I can go on and on. It's a collective problem not just the UKC.* I think there needs to be a halt on all breeding of Pit Bull Type dogs. Yes, we all have dogs in common but we are not all equal when it comes to the love and understanding and greater good of the breed. Daily we are at risk for loosing our right to own a pit bull type dog. Do you know what happened in Denver in the late *80's? If not educate yourself. It's heartbreaking... So that you can protect your best friend and other dogs. Dogs do not have rights. They are a possession, like your car. Actually, it is only with pitbulls this is happening(to this extent) It's an epidemic. And they have been around for a long, long time. Since the 1800's!!! They once were america's favored dog breed. Now they are the most feared, beaten, killed, euthanized, abandoned, abused, over bread, fought, discriminated against dog breed there is.
> Do you know what trunking is?


So much to address here. You do realize that UKC is merely a registry and not responsible for the actual breeding practices of the kennels who have dogs registered with them right? They don't hold any sort of power over someone's breeding program. They are pretty much limited to denying registration if and only if it is brought to their attention that something unethical is being done. They aren't omnipotent when it comes to these dogs so blaming them is absurd.

Also, the AKC separating themselves from the APBT had nothing to do with current day mixing of breeds by unethical breeders. The AKC wanted to distance itself with the "pit" part of the dogs' past so they changed the name to American Staffordshire Terrier and starting registering APBT as such.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ShyTown said:


> I was having a conversation with a friend today. She was curious too. I believe you can do a blood test to see if they have that DNA registered in their records. Then you can get your paper work ??? Not that it really matters what she/he is. She's your best friend and would die for you. In my opinion, the UKC is BS !!!!! They resister dogs that shouldn't be resistered. A lot of them are not show quality, competition or anything. They are breeding them in there back yards. It's actually quiet disgusting . I've seen it with my own eyes. Some of the UKC breeders are "making up" their own breeds. It's not a "pitbull" it's a "Bully something". Trying to breed the pit bull out of the dog by cross breeding it with bulldogs and French bulldogs . Thus creating dogs with bad health problems. IDIOTS! People are paying a lot of money for these dogs. WHY??? The reason the UKC was created because the AKC doesn't recognize the "pitbull" breed because it's so mixed up. At this point I think most breeders should be shut down and so should the UKC! Love the breed, stop over breeding them. We are all one attack away from loosing our best friends all because over breeding and bad owners.


 That PETA whack type anti breeding screed t'ain't gonna get you very far in these environs.

I'm not a huge fan of the UKC , but there ARE other registries ya know , and all in all your screed above is a bit off the mark , start by shutting down the jackasses who breed litter after litter with no registration or tracking whatsoever.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Trunking is something stupid idiots thought would be a good answer to illegal dog fighting when really it just shows how much they are pussies and have no clue about what dog fighting is. Same with bait dogs. Stupid things that never used to happen and people talk about them and now they copycat.

Denver is happening NOW not sure about the late 80's but in 1996 they went door to door stealing dogs because of how they look not because of their behaviors. Dogs that have a shirt coat and a block head are still confiscated there. It's horrible!! What happened in the 80's?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Did they mean when Denver killed all those pit bulls? I saw a pic of it, all the dead dogs in a pile, but I thought that was more recent then the 80s.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> Did they mean when Denver killed all those pit bulls? I saw a pic of it, all the dead dogs in a pile, but I thought that was more recent then the 80s.


 The Denver ban has been in place since '89 , Shy town just thinks it knows what it's talking about while attempting to advocate the same old PETA based party-line bull huckey.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OldDog said:


> The Denver ban has been in place since '89 , Shy town just thinks it knows what it's talking about while attempting to advocate the same old PETA based party-line bull huckey.


My understanding is the ban was in 89 but they didn't enforce the ban for years and those are the piles of dogs killed that are circulating. I thought 1996 was when they actively started stalking hunting and killing pets.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Denver is so strict I was TOLD (dont jump my ass if im wrong) that they will confiscate and eliminate a tourist dogs. I was gonna take my mile high ass to the mile high city but not without the mongrels. And idw to be anywhere near there if I gotta worry about crossing town lines and the dogs being at risk.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Denver is so strict I was TOLD (dont jump my ass if im wrong) that they will confiscate and eliminate a tourist dogs. I was gonna take my mile high ass to the mile high city but not without the mongrels. And idw to be anywhere near there if I gotta worry about crossing town lines and the dogs being at risk.


 I don't even go through Denver on the *freeway* if I've got a dog with me , even more so with Denver drivers and shitty attitude Denver Poooolice. I could tell you some tales on those boys.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I live near a town that bans pit bulls, I try to avoid it when I'm heading that way with Xena. I don't think they'd take her but why risk it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> I live near a town that bans pit bulls, I try to avoid it when I'm heading that way with Xena. I don't think they'd take her but why risk it


Are you looking for another place to live so you do not have to worry? Do they take them on site? or issue tickets?


----------

